# LET ME KNOW BY TONIGHT PLZ Should I harvest now??



## EsC420PoT (Nov 6, 2011)

ok so iv had  a bunch of seeds left over from the cannabis cup i went to bout 6 months ago, and just germinated a few couple months ago. Now i got lazy and just ended up throwin them in the back yard. Started as 4 and my cat killed 3.   I'm not sure of it's life spand, but my estimated guess is i vegged for about a week and then chucked it in the back yard only feeding it nutrients and water every 4-5 days (the pot was huge and could contain water and nutes for a good while) And i'd say it's been flowering for about 1 1/2 to a lil under 2 months. I'm super super anxius to just cutt it, but keep telling my self to wait. Now it's to the point to where i'm going to cutt it unless you all at my favorite site tell me otherwise. So i know what yall gonna say, GET A MICROSCOPE FRO RADIO SHACK. Can't atm maybe will in a few days (as radio shack and appliances like that i can't find in this new town i moved to) But from what i'v told you and the picks i put up. Do yall think its time to harvest? I tried usuing banoculars backwards and could barley see if they where cloudy or clear.... Amber I don't want to wait for, but i know for sure the trichs are ATLEAST clear to somewhat cloudy, cause seriously the nugs on this plant are straight COVERED with trichomes. Like seriously looks like white candy ( i know my camera sucks cant tell from pics)  Sorry my post is so long, hella high lol, but what yall think?? Thanks P.S. the hairs are atleast 80-90 percent brown, which leads me to believe its pritty close to harvest


----------



## EsC420PoT (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone??  Wow, i'm suprised usually within seconds atleast 5 ppl reply, been half hour and nothin....


----------



## Dr.Drow (Nov 7, 2011)

Still looks like she's growing strong, has she dropped any yellow leaves yet? If not I'd let her go another week or two with very minimal nutes. She should taste better, be more potent and might get some more weight too.


----------



## mjrivers (Nov 7, 2011)

agreed puffin, you gotta dry and cure for at least 2 weeks anyway so I'd just order one off amazon for $10 and in 3 days you can check for sure


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2011)

If it has only been flowering 1-1/2 to 2 months, it probably is not ready.  Get a microscope or jeweler's loupe and be sure before you harvest.  THAT is the only way to be sure it is ready.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr.Drow said:
			
		

> Still looks like she's growing strong, has she dropped any yellow leaves yet? If not I'd let her go another week or two with very minimal nutes. She should taste better, be more potent and might get some more weight too.



No, no yellow leaves at all, but didn't think anything of it since the damn bucket i got it in NEVER get dry, seriously takes 2 weeks before its absorbed all the water and nutes to be watered again. Cause i figured they wouldn't yellow despite being ready to harvest, simply because of the fact that its constantly being fed, even without me feeding it.. The last time i watered was about 2 weeks ago and the soil near the bottom is still moist... So i dunno, i'm def never going to use this particular pot again since it obviously has bad airation (can't spell for ****) But ya, I'v never grown in the backyard before, so i wasn't sure if the process is still the same as indoor. and Hemp I'm starting to agree with you all that mabey it's not ready. Should i be waiting to atleast see some yellow leaves? I just worry, because it looks SOOOOOO DANK! and i cant help but feel afraid if i wait any longer, thinking that it's potency is going to get worse rather then better...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2011)

Get a scope!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 7, 2011)

You dont want to have waited all this time for average or worse smoke, wait it out and get a scope.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with the general consensus here.  Check your trichs  you can get a scope for like 3 bucks on ebay thats where I got mine and it even has a little led to light up the  glass


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi you! I don't have an answer. Can't tell from pics. But good seeing ya around


----------



## EsC420PoT (Nov 8, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hi you! I don't have an answer. Can't tell from pics. But good seeing ya around



Haha, hey what up chef! Thanks, long time no see! Ya i pop in every now and then to say hi to my favorite site and people 

But you would not believe it... I went to 3 different Radio shacks for them to tell me that they do carry him, but they don't have them in stock.... ALL THREE!?!?! wow... So i went to target, lowes, and 2 diff walmarts and they all don't have it... I don't want to pay 30 bucks for them off the internet and then wait hella days for it to be delivered. And the radio shacks say they arnt getting more of them for a week or 2.... What to do???


----------

